# 95 Maxima Engine dieing problem



## nissanenthuse (May 26, 2004)

Occassionally, I will be driving along and the engine will randomly want to die. (It happens generally when I decelerate to a stop). The car will begin to jerk and the revs will fluctuate and eventually the car will die. The dealership focks diagnosed nothing as this happens only once every couple days. However, after it dies once, it won't happen again until I leave it sitting for a long time. The dealership has checked the fuel pump, so evidently that's not the problem. What do you guys think about this? I'm beginning to suspect it's one (or more) of the coils. How would I go about testing that? Is there a test to do with a voltmeter or ohmmeter to test resistance or voltage? Thanks.


----------



## altn2003 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Same symptoms..*



nissanenthuse said:


> Occassionally, I will be driving along and the engine will randomly want to die. (It happens generally when I decelerate to a stop). The car will begin to jerk and the revs will fluctuate and eventually the car will die. The dealership focks diagnosed nothing as this happens only once every couple days. However, after it dies once, it won't happen again until I leave it sitting for a long time. The dealership has checked the fuel pump, so evidently that's not the problem. What do you guys think about this? I'm beginning to suspect it's one (or more) of the coils. How would I go about testing that? Is there a test to do with a voltmeter or ohmmeter to test resistance or voltage? Thanks.


I'm interested to see the responses to your situation. My 95 SE (135K) has the same symptoms. We've replaced sparkplugs, PCV valve, gas cap, air filter, and today the fuel filter. This car may go several days, several hundred miles, without stopping, and then it will simply stop in traffic. It restarts right away so we can driveout of trouble. 

Mechanics have found nothing when they've looked at it.

One indicator our mechanic was interested to hear was it went a half a tank of fuel with no issues, then when I filled up, it stopped immediately after startup at the BP station.


----------



## DaMaxima (Sep 1, 2004)

did you try gas in the tank....just kidding


----------



## Aktunka (Jul 28, 2004)

Something you may want to look into since I had a very similar problem in the past on my 86 toyota celica.

Anyhow, I would be driving along and then all of a sudden it would be bogged down as if getting no gas and then would die. If it sat for just a moment or so then I could restart it and be on my merry way, and sometimes it wouldn't happen again for a while, and sometimes again would happen later that day. No rhyme nor reason to it. I took it to the dealership and other mechanics to have it diagnosed, replaced fuel filter and fuel pump. Had the pressure tested and always was fine. Never misbehaved at the mechanics. 

Well, one day I was drinking a soda and I was watching inside the glass, and a piece of ice moved towards the end of the straw and then blocked the end of the straw, cutting off my soda supply. This turned on a little light for me, so I took the car to the mechanic and had them drop the tank and empty it out. Well wouldn't you know it, there was all sorts of rust and other little debris inside of my gas tank. The best assumption we could come up with, and it made a lot of sense, was that the stuff would float around in there and sometimes get close enough to the pick up tube and get sucked down over top of it, thereby blocking the fuel. If it was stopped for a moment then the stuff would have a chance to float away from the tube and it would start and drive fine. Had the tank fully cleaned out and never had the problem again.

Not saying it is the problem you have, but if diagnosis is failing, it is sure worth checking. All that would have had to happen to get some bad stuff in the tank is for the former owner or yourself to have left it sitting low on gas through some parts of a winter or something.


----------



## nissanenthuse (May 26, 2004)

Aktunka said:


> Something you may want to look into since I had a very similar problem in the past on my 86 toyota celica.
> 
> Anyhow, I would be driving along and then all of a sudden it would be bogged down as if getting no gas and then would die. If it sat for just a moment or so then I could restart it and be on my merry way, and sometimes it wouldn't happen again for a while, and sometimes again would happen later that day. No rhyme nor reason to it. I took it to the dealership and other mechanics to have it diagnosed, replaced fuel filter and fuel pump. Had the pressure tested and always was fine. Never misbehaved at the mechanics.
> 
> ...


Very interesting...thanks


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

My brothers 96 SE stalls once in a while and starts funny alot too. The garages aroud here can test to see if the coils work or not but the Nissan dealer can tell you if your coils are weak. That could be the problem too. Weak coil/coils.


----------



## sailor paul (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Kurt,

I'm newbie on Nissan chat.

Have you solved dieing problem on your 95 Maxima? If so, how?

I'm having same problem on my 95 Maxima.

Thanks for your help.

Paul.


----------

